

Things I've learned as an entrepreneur - elver
http://elver.wordpress.com/2010/02/14/things-ive-learned-as-an-entrepreneur-part-1/

======
ohashi
Some things actually take 2 weeks... perhaps this should be adapted to
understand how someone is making an estimate, do they know what they are
talking about and/or do they come with good references you trust?

